# Λιμάνια και Θαλάσσιοι Δρόμοι -  Ports  and Sea Routes > Λιμάνια και Θαλάσσιοι Δρόμοι - Sea Routes > Διώρυγες  (Canals) >  Διώρυγα της Κορίνθου (Corinth Canal)

## Παναγιώτης

Η ιδέα του έργου (στη σύγρονη εποχή γιατί υπήρχε και μια αποτυχημένη προσπάθεια του Νέρωνα με σχεδόν την ίδια χάραξη) προήλθε από την επιτυχία της διώρυγα του Σουέζ που άνοιξε το 1860 και την ανάγκη μεταφοράς των πρώτων υλών από τις αποικίες της Ασίας και της Αφρικής στις βιομηχανικές μητροπόλεις της Δυτικής Ευρώπης. Το έργο είχε μία αποτυχημένη ανάθεση το 1870 και το 1882 η κυβέρνηση Κουμουνδούρου υπέγραψε σύμβαση με τον στρατηγό Turr που είχε εμπλακεί στη διώρυγα του Σουέζ, με τη σύμβαση αυτή το δημόσιο παραχωρούσε τις απαραίτητες εκτάσεις και ο ιδιώτης θα κατασκεύαζε και θα εκμεταλλευόταν τη διώρυγα για 99 χρόνια μετά την ολοκλήρωση της (υπολογιζόταν να ολοκληρωθεί το 1891). Με την κυβερνητική αλλαγή του 1882 η κυβέρνηση Τρικούπη επαναδιαπραγματεύθηκε τη σύμβαση και στη νέα σύμβαση μειώθηκε το πλάτος και αυξήθηκε το βάθος της διώρυγας σε σχέση με τα αρχικά σχέδια. Με την υπογραφή της σύμβασης ο Turr ίδρυσε στο Παρίσι την Ανώνυμη Εταιρεία Societe Internationale du Canal maritime de Corintheμε μετοχικό κεφάλαιο 30.000.000 γαλλικά φράγκα (ή 30.000.000 δραχμές, η ασημένια δραχμή συμμετείχε στην Νομισματική Ένωση της εποχής (!) και είχε ίδια αξία με το ασημένιο γαλλικό φράγκο!). Η κατασκευή ανατέθηκε στη γαλλική κατασκευαστική εταιρεία Societe des Constructions et des Travaux Maritimes. 
Παρόλο που χρησιμοποιήθηκαν τα πιο σύγχρονα μηχανήματα της εποχής και απασχολήθηκε μεγάλος αριθμός εργαζομένων (ενδεικτικά 1.800 εργαζόμενοι το 1883) οι δυσμενής γεωλογία της περιοχής (ρήγματα που συναντούν τη διώρυγα σε οξεία γωνία με τον άξονα) δεν επέτρεψε τη διάνοιξη της διώρυγας μέχρι το 1889 που προέβλεπε ο αρχικός προγραμματισμός. Επίσης η αποτυχία της διάνοιξης της διώρυγας του Παναμά από το Φερδινάρδο Λεσέψ τον σχεδιαστή της διώρυγας του Σουέζ οδήγησε την απαξίωση των μετοχών και την αδυναμία κάλυψης του κόστους του έργου που είχε πολλαπλασιαστεί. Έτσι η Societe Internationale du Canal maritime de Corinthe πτώχευσε και η ελληνική κυβέρνηση στράφηκε σε Έλληνες επενδυτές. Και με τη μεσολάβηση του τραπεζίτη Ανδρέα Συγγρού ιδρύθηκε η Ελληνική Εταιρεία της Διώρυγος της Κορίνθου με μετοχικό κεφάλαιο 5.000.000 φράγκα (ή 5.000.000 δραχμές) και τα δικαιώματα και οι υποχρεώσεις της γαλλικής εταιρείας SocieteInternationaleduCanalmaritimedeCorinthe εκχωρήθηκαν από του εκκαθαριστές της σε αυτή. Η ελληνική εταιρεία ανέθεσε την κατασκευή της διώρυγας στον εργολάβο Α. Μάτσα που πρότεινε αλλαγές στη μελέτη για να μειωθούν οι χωματισμοί. Η διώρυγα ολοκληρώθηκε κι εγκαινιάστηκε το 1893. Οι εξελίξεις στη ναυσιπλοΐα και η γενίκευση της χρήσης του ατμού που επέτρεπε στα πλοία να πλέουν στην ανοιχτή θάλασσα και όχι κοντά στις ακτές και τα μεγάλα λειτουργικά έξοδα οδήγησαν την Ελληνική Εταιρεία της Διώρυγος της Κορίνθου σε πτώχευση το 1906 και κατόπιν πλειστηριασμού τα δικαιώματα της διώρυγας ανέλαβε η Εθνική Τράπεζα που συνέστησε τη Νέαν Ανώνυμον Εταιρείαν της διώρυγας της Κορίνθου η οποία εκμεταλλεύτηκε τη διώρυγα μέχρι το 1980 οπότε παραχωρήθηκε στο Ελληνικό Δημόσιο.
Η διώρυγα δεν είχε ποτέ την επιτυχία που αναμενόταν αφού δεν μπορούσε να ακολουθήσει την αύξηση του μεγέθους των πλοίων (η διώρυγα του Σουέζ έχει σήμερα πολλαπλάσιο πλάτος από το αρχικό και σχεδιάζεται και διαπλάτυνση της διώρυγας του Παναμά). Επίσης λόγω της δυσμενούς γεωλογίας είχε μεγάλες ανάγκες συντήρησης των πρανών και άρσης καταπτώσεων, μάλιστα έμεινε κλειστή για δύο χρόνια το 1923 λόγω καταπτώσεων.

Από την ιστορία αυτού του έργου μπορούμε να πάρουμε πολλά διδάγματα. 
α) πόσο επηρεάζουν οι τεχνικές μελέτες και οι μεθοδολογίες κατασκευής ένα τέτοιο έργο 
β) τη σημασία του σωστού χρονικού και οικονομικού προγραμματισμού
γ) την επιρροή των τοπικών (π.χ. κυβερνητικών αλλαγών) και διεθνών συγκυριών (ας μην ξεχνάμε πως ο όρος παγκοσμιοποίηση προέρχεται από τον 19ο αιώνα με την διακίνηση των κεφαλαίων και των αγαθών στον αποικιοκρατούμενο τότε κόσμο)
δ) τη σημασία της πρόβλεψης της βιωσιμότητας και της εξέλιξης ενός έργου στον κύκλο της ζωής του.

Τα εγκαίνια της Διώρυγας

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Η Διώρυγα έχει διεύθυνση 131,5° - 311,5° και τέμνει κατ' ευθεία γραμμή τον Ισθμό της Κορίνθου. Τέμνει το ανώμαλο έδαφος του Ισθμού μέχρι 79 μέτρα πάνω από την επιφάνεια της θάλασσας.
*•* Το συνολικό μήκος της Διώρυγας ανέρχεται στα 6.343 μέτρα, εκ των οποίων τα 540 μέτρα καταλαμβάνουν οι προλιμένες Ισθμίας και Ποσειδωνίας.
*•* Η αφετηρία μετρήσεως βρίσκεται στον άξονα της Διώρυγας σε σταθερό σημείο 83 μέτρα από τους λιμενοβραχίονες Ποσειδωνίας και τελειώνει σε σημείο του άξονα 40 μέτρα από το λιμενοβραχίονα Ισθμίας.
*•* Το μέγιστο ασφαλές πλάτος της Διώρυγας για τη ναυσιπλοΐα είναι 24.60 μέτρα στην επιφάνεια της θάλασσας και 21 μέτρα στο βυθό. Το βάθος της Διώρυγας ανέρχεται στα 8 μέτρα.
*•* Το μέγιστο ασφαλές ύψος της Διώρυγας για τη ναυσιπλοΐα περιορίζεται στα 52 μέτρα λόγω της σιδηροδρομικής και της οδικής γέφυρας.

Πηγή:http://www.periandros.gr/

----------


## gioannis13

Μπας και ξερει κανεις τιποτε για το μελλον της ?  :Wink:  :Razz:  :Wink:  ,διοτι εμαι εργαζωμενος εκει. www.corinthcanal.com

----------


## evridiki

ΩΡΑΙΟ ΘΕΜΑ......ΚΑΛΗ ΙΔΕΑ ΠΑΝΑΓΙΩΤΗ

----------


## gioannis13

> Εξάλλου όλοι εσείς που εργάζεστε στη Διώρυγα, αν δε κάνω λάθος ως δημόσιοι υπάλληλοι λογίζεστε, πλην ελαχίστων εξαιρέσεων που έχουν συμβάσεις ορισμένου χρόνου. 
> Όταν είσαι δημόσιος υπάλληλος τι να σου συμβεί ; 
> Το πολύ - πολύ να πέσεις κάτω από την καρέκλα απο τον ύπνο (πλάκα κάνω).


Οχι κανεις λαθος,εγω και πολλοι αλλοι ειμαστε ιδιωτικοι υπαλληλοι πλεον. :Wink:

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Επειδή έχουμε αφήσει ένα κενό μετά από το 1980 και για καλύτερη ροή της συζήτησης. Ας δούμε ποιος διαχειρίζεται σήμερα τη διώρυγα:
Σήμερα τη διαχείριση της Διώρυγας την έχει η κρατική εταιρεία ΑΕ ΑΕΔΙΚ η οποία έχει παραχωρήσει την εκμετάλευση της Διώρυγας στην εταιρέια Περίανδρος ΑΕ, σύμφωνα με την σελίδα της εταιρείας http://www.periandros.gr/:

"Τον Ιανουάριο του 2001, το Υπουργείο Εθνικής Οικονομίας πραγματοποίησε διεθνή διαγωνισμό για την ανάδειξη Παραχωρησιούχου ο οποίος θα αναλάμβανε, μέσω Σύμβασης Παραχώρησης, για χρονικό διάστημα τριάντα ετών, την άσκηση και εκμετάλλευση των Δικαιωμάτων της Διώρυγας Κορίνθου. Η εταιρεία Sea Containers Services Ltd. υπέγραψε στις 18.05.2001, μέσω της Περίανδρος Α.Ε., της ελληνικής εταιρείας που ίδρυσε για το σκοπό αυτό, τη Σύμβαση Παραχώρησης για την εκμετάλλευση των δικαιωμάτων Διώρυγας Κορίνθου με την ΑΕΔΙΚ. Η Σύμβαση Παραχώρησης τέθηκε σε ισχύ την 10η Σεπτεμβρίου 2001 και από τότε η ΠΕΡΙΑΝΔΡΟΣ Α.Ε. διαχειρίζεται την Διώρυγα της Κορίνθου καθώς και την ακίνητη περιουσία αυτής.
Ο αντικειμενικός στόχος της ΠΕΡΙΑΝΔΡΟΣ Α.Ε είναι η ανάπτυξη μιας αναβαθμισμένης, στα παγκόσμια πρότυπα, θαλάσσιας οδού όσον αφορά τις τεχνικές εγκαταστάσεις, την διαθεσιμότητα και την ποιότητα των παρεχομένων υπηρεσιών, η οποία θα παρέχει ολοκληρωμένες, αξιόπιστες και αποτελεσματικές υπηρεσίες σε ανταγωνιστικές τιμές με απώτερο στόχο να καταστήσει τη Διώρυγα της Κορίνθου ένα πρότυπο κέντρο εξυπηρέτησης της παγκόσμιας ναυτιλίας."

Όπως προκύπτει και από την απάντηση του Gioanis13 "παραχωρήθηκαν" κι οι εργαζόμενοι!

Από ότι φαίνεται από ερώτηση στη Βουλή υπάρχουν διαφωνίες σχετικά με τις υποχρεώσεις συντήρησης της Διώρυγας (για τη συντήρηση έχω αναφερθέι παραπάνω και θα το δούμε αναλυτικά σε μεταγενέστερη απάντηση). Από τα πρακτικά της Βουλής:
Στην με αριθμό 2748/4-1-07 ερώτηση του Βουλευτή κ. ¶γγελου Μανωλάκη δόθηκε με το υπΆ αριθμ.οικ2/6032/0025/29-1-07 έγγραφο από τον Υφυπουργό Οικονομίας και Οικονομικών η ακόλουθη απάντηση:
«Απαντώντας στην αναφερόμενη στο θέμα ερώτηση του Βουλευτή κ. ¶γγελου Μανωλάκη, σχετικά με τη διακοπή της διέλευσης της Διώρυγας της Κορίνθου και τη λήψη των αναγκαίων μέτρων προς εξασφάλιση της ομαλής λειτουργίας της, σας γνωρίζουμε σύμφωνα με τα στοιχεία που έθεσε υπόψη μας η ΑΕ ΑΕΔΙΚ, αποκλειστικός μέτοχος της οποίας είναι το Ελληνικό Δημόσιο, τα ακόλουθα:
1. Δυνάμει της από 18.5.2001 Σύμβασης που καταρτίσθηκε και υπεγράφη επί της προηγούμενης Κυβέρνησης μεταξύ της ΑΕ ΑΕΔΙΚ και της ΑΕ ΠΕΡΙΑΝΔΡΟΣ (Παραχωρησιούχος), έχει παραχωρηθεί στην εν λόγω εταιρεία και για 30 χρόνια, η αποκλειστική εκμετάλλευση των Παγίων και η άσκηση των δικαιωμάτων της Διώρυγας της Κορίνθου. Την υλοποίηση των υποχρεώσεων της Παραχωρησιούχου, αλλά και την εφαρμογή των όρων της Σύμβασης παρακολουθεί η ΑΕ ΑΕΔΙΚ, η οποία σε περίπτωση αθέτησης και παράβασής τους ασκεί τα νόμιμα από την Σύμβαση δικαιώματά της. Στα πλαίσια αυτά, η ΑΕ ΑΕΔΙΚ παρακολουθεί και την συμβατική υποχρέωση της Παραχωρησιούχου για τη συνήθη συντήρηση των πρανών της Διώρυγας και ιδίως την καθημερινή εξυγίανσή τους από ειδικούς τεχνίτες.
2. Όσον αφορά την αξιοποίηση του συστήματος αυτόματου εντοπισμού των περιοχών του Ισθμού που παρουσιάζουν σημαντική αστάθεια, σας γνωρίζουμε ότι τέτοιο σύστημα δεν υπάρχει ούτε ποτέ υπήρξε και προφανώς συγχέεται με την υποβληθείσα τον Ιανουάριο 2001 από το Πανεπιστήμιο Πατρών προσφορά για εφαρμογή τηλεμετρικής μεθόδου προειδοποίησης του πιθανολογούμενου κινδύνου κατακρημνίσεων, η οποία τελικά δεν υιοθετήθηκε.
3. Σημειώνεται πάντως ότι οι όποιες ασάφειες ή διαψορετικές ερμηνείες από την Παραχωρησιούχο της Σύμβασης Παραχώρησης, θα εξετασθούν στο ευρύτερο πλαίσιο της πρωτοβουλίας που λαμβάνει εκ νέου η πολιτεία υπό τη σημερινή ηγεσία του Υπουργείου Οικονομίας & Οικονομικών, ως εποπτεύον την ΑΕ ΑΕΔΙΚ και σε συνεργασία μαζί της, πάντα προς το συμφέρον του Δημοσίου.
Ο Υφυπουργός
ΠΕΤΡΟΣ ΔΟΥΚΑΣ»
Η ίδια απάντηση δώθηκε και σε ίδια ερώτηση της Βουλευτού Ασημίνας Ξηροτήρη.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Αναφέρθηκε προηγουμένως ότι η Διώρυγα έχει μεγάλες ανάγκες συντήρησης οπότε και αυξημένα λειτουργικά έξοδα. Ας δούμε αναλυτικά τις ανάγκες αυτές.
Βυθοκόρηση
Για να διατηρείται το βάθος της πρέπει να απομακρύνονται με βυθοκόρους (δράγες) οι αποθέσεις από το βυθό.

Πρόληψη και άρση καταπτώσεων
Τα πρανή (οι πλευρές) της διώρυγας στο μέσο της έχουν κλίση περίπου 4 προς 1 (για κάθε τέσσερα μέτρα που ανεβαίνουν πάνε ένα προς τα έξω) αρκετά πιο απότομη από από την απαιτούμενη για να είναι ευσταθή. Στη μελέτη της Οδικής γέφυρας (αυτή που περνά σήμερα η Εθνική Οδός) υπολογιστικέ ότι για να είναι πλήρως ευσταθή θα έπρεπε να έχουν κλίση 4 προς 3 (για να αποκλειστεί κάθε κίνδυνος κατάπτωσης). Επίσης το έδαφος που έχει ανοιχτεί η Διώρυγα αποτελείται από μάργες και ψαμμίτη , που έχουν μικρή αντοχή. Έτσι είναι συχνές οι καταπτώσεις και κάποιες μεγάλες (η πιο πρόσφατη την παραμονή της  Πρωτοχρονιάς του 2007).
Για να αποφευχθούν γίνεται συνεχής επιθεώρηση των πρανών και εντοπίζονται οι επισφαλείς περιοχές και "καθαρίζονται" δηλαδή απομακρύνονται τα κομμάτια όπου είναι έτοιμα να πέσουν. Νομίζω ότι για το λόγο αυτό η Διώρυγα κλείνει ένα απόγευμα κάθε εβδομάδα. Προφανώς πρέπει να απομακρύνονται οι καταπτώσεις που δεν μπόρεσαν να προληφθούν. Βέβαια σήμερα υπάρχουν τεχνικές και να στερεώνονται τα πρανή και να συγκρατούνται οι καταπτώσεις ή να εντοπίζονται οι πιθανές καταπτώσεις με κάποιο σύστημα τηλεματικής (έχει προταθεί κάτι τέτοιο όπως φάνηκε από τη συζήτηση στη Βουλή) ώστε να μειωθεί το κόστος αλλά προϋποθέτουν κάποιες επενδύσεις για την εγκατάσταση αυτών των συστημάτων.

Τα ανοιχτόχρωμα (μπεζ) πετρώματα είναι οι μάργες τα πιο σκούρα ψαμμίτες.

¶ρση καταπτώσεων

Οι φωτογραφίες προέρχονται από το http://www.corinthcanal.com
Χρησιμοποιήθηκαν στοιχεία από:
CORINTH CANAL BRIDGES

Prof Costas ABACOUMKIN, Eupalinos Technical SA
Nigel RABBETTS, Senior Bridge Engineer, High-Point Rende
Richard HORNBY, Cleveland Bridge Co (formerly Project Manager, High-Point Rendel)

παρουσίαση στο Συνέδριο της FIB (InternationalFederationforStructuralConcrete (_fib_), Διεθνής Ομοσπονδία Σκυροδέματος) με θέμα «Κατασκευές από Σκυρόδεμα σε Σεισμικές Περιοχές» που έγινε το Μάιο του 2003.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

*ΑΚΟΥΣΤΙΚΗ ΑΠΟΤΥΠΩΣΗ ΤΟΥ ΠΥΘΜΕΝΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΩΝ ΥΠΟΘΑΛΑΣΣΙΩΝ* *ΠΡΑΝΩΝ ΤΗΣ ΔΙΩΡΥΓΑΣ ΚΟΡΙΝΘΟΥ: ΤΕΧΝΟΛΟΓΙΚΟΙ ΠΕΡΙΟΡΙΣΜΟΙ ΚΑΙ* *ΣΥΝΘΗΚΕΣ ΕΥΣΤΑΘΕΙΑΣ*
*Δ. Σακελλαρίου, Σ. Αλεξανδρή, Π. Νομικού, Π. Γεωργίου, Γ. Ρουσάκης, Π. Ρενιέρης & Β. Παπαδόπουλος*
_Εθνικό Κέντρο Θαλασσίων Ερευνών, Τ.Θ. 712, 19013 Ανάβυσσος Αττικής, e-mail: sakell@ncmr.gr (σσ αντικαταστάθηκε από το Ελληνικό ΚΕντρο Θαλασσίων Ερευνών http://www.hcmr.gr/)_
 Στην παρούσα εργασία περιγράφονται οι τεχνολογικοί περιορισμοί που παρουσιάστηκαν και τα αποτελέσματα που προέκυψαν από την πρώτη μελέτη της Διώρυγας Κορίνθου με τεχνικές θαλάσσιας γεωλογικής–γεωφυσικής έρευνας, με σκοπό τη διερεύνηση της ευστάθειας του υποθαλάσσιου τμήματος των πρανών. Η Διώρυγα Κορίνθου, μήκους 6 χλμ., πλάτους 24,6μ. στην επιφάνεια της θάλασσας, αρχικού βάθους 8,3μ. και με έντονο, περιοδικά εναλλασσόμενο θαλάσσιο ρεύμα, αποτελεί εντελώς πρωτόγνωρο περιβάλλον για την εφαρμογή των μεθόδων θαλάσσιας γεωφυσικής. Οι εργασίες πεδίου πραγματοποιήθηκαν με το Ω/Κ ΑΙΓΑΙΟ με επιχειρησιακή ταχύτητα 3 κόμβων και τη χρήση διαφορικού GPS. Για τη βυθομετρία του πυθμένα χρησιμοποιήθηκε σύστημα πολυδιαυλικής βυθομέτρησης SEA BEAM 1180 σε δύο συμπληρωματικές καταγραφές. Η ακουστική αποτύπωση πραγματοποιήθηκε με ηχοβολιστή πλευρικής σάρωσης (500kHz) και τη χρήση αυτοσχέδιων τεχνικών. Υποθαλάσσια φωτογράφιση και βιντεοσκόπηση και χαρτογράφηση των κρηπιδότοιχων έδωσε τη δυνατότητα οπτικής επιβεβαίωσης των ακουστικών δεδομένων. Το ελάχιστο βάθος της Διώρυγας σε ορισμένα σημεία είναι 6,5μ. περίπου και το μέγιστο 9μ. Οι αρχικοί κρηπιδότοιχοι διατηρούνται σε συνολικό μήκος 1800μ και 2000μ. στα πρανή Στερεάς Ελλάδας και Πελοποννήσου αντίστοιχα. Σε μήκος 2400μ. σε κάθε πρανές παρατηρήθηκε μερική έως ολική καταστροφή η οποία συνδυάζεται με αντίστοιχη υποχώρηση του υπερθαλάσσιου τμήματος των πρανών, κυρίως στα σημεία τομής με υπάρχοντα ρήγματα. Φαινόμενα υποσκαφής δεν παρατηρήθηκαν. Οι καταστροφές που παρατηρούνται στο επίπεδο της στάθμης της θάλασσας οφείλονται κατά κύριο λόγο στη μεγάλη ταχύτητα διέλευσης των πλοίων και την αντίστοιχη πίεση που εξασκείται στα πρανή από την περιδίνηση του νερού.

----------


## gioannis13

> Οι καταστροφές που παρατηρούνται στο επίπεδο της στάθμης της θάλασσας οφείλονται κατά κύριο λόγο στη μεγάλη ταχύτητα διέλευσης των πλοίων και την αντίστοιχη πίεση που εξασκείται στα πρανή από την περιδίνηση του νερού.


 Yeapppppppppp :cry::cry::cry: !!!

----------


## costas_k

αυτο το γνωριζετε?
Ο αρχαίος Δίολκος, το περίφημο τεχνικό έργο της αρχαιότητας, έμεινε χωρίς προστασία από την εποχή της ανασκαφής του (~ 1960) μέχρι σήμερα, με αποτέλεσμα το αρχικό τμήμα του να έχει κυριολεκτικά διαλυθεί. 

Έχοντας πλέον στο κατόπι τους τη Δικαιοσύνη, οι "αρμόδιοι" φορείς έχουν αναγκαστεί σε κάποια κινητοποίηση. Παρόλα αυτά, η αναπηρία του Υπουργείου Πολιτισμού συνεχίζεται ως σήμερα και το μνημείο εξακολουθεί να είναι αφημένο στο έλεος της διάβρωσης. 

Σημειώνω ότι θα ήταν παιδαριώδες να προταθεί η συντήρηση και αναστήλωσή του (από τις ζημιές που του έκανε η "προστασία" του Υπουργείου όλα αυτά τα χρόνια), με χρηματοδότηση από την ΕΕ, αλλά οι "αρμόδιοι" δεν είχαν φροντίσει ούτε να είναι ΕΤΟΙΜΟΙ γι' αυτή την αίτηση!!! 

Μπορείτε να υπογράψετε μια διεθνή έκκληση για τη διάσωση και αναστήλωση του Δίολκου, στο 

www.thepetitionsite.com/takeaction/870477005 

H έκκληση έχει βρει ως σήμερα υποστηρικτές σε 81 χώρες του κόσμου. 

ΠΑΡΑΚΑΛΟΥΜΕ ΣΤΕΙΛΤΕ ΤΗΝ ΕΚΚΛΗΣΗ ΚΑΙ ΣΕ ΦΙΛΟΥΣ !!! 

εικόνες από τη σύγχρονη καταστροφή και τη συνεχιζόμενη εγκατάλειψη του Δίολκου... 
www.in.gr/Reviews/imagegallery.asp?lngR ... emID=57977

----------


## jerry_p

@ costas_k

Σχετικές αναφορές στο θέμα:

http://forum.nautilia.gr/showthread.php?t=8648

----------


## costas_k

> @ costas_k
> 
> Σχετικές αναφορές στο θέμα:
> 
> http://forum.nautilia.gr/showthread.php?t=8648


 
oups!sorry

----------


## giorgino

μηπως ο gioannis13 μπορεί να μας πει που δουλεύει εκεί τι έργα κάνουν και την έχουν  Κλείσει την γέφυρα για τα αυτοκίνητα κάνα μήνα τώρα!? Θα σκάσω από την περιέργεια

----------


## gioannis13

> μηπως ο gioannis13 μπορεί να μας πει που δουλεύει εκεί τι έργα κάνουν και την έχουν Κλείσει την γέφυρα για τα αυτοκίνητα κάνα μήνα τώρα!? Θα σκάσω από την περιέργεια


Καθε πενταετια πρεπει να βγαινει για να γινει συντηρηση (αμμοβολη-βαψιμο-αλλαγη στα ξυλα κλπκ,λπ) και τωρα ειχε παει εξαετια.Το πιθανοτερο ειναι πως 25 Δεκαμβριου θα ειναι και παλι στην θεση της. :Razz:

----------


## jumpman

thn palia gefura tha ennoeitai e?

----------


## gioannis13

> thn palia gefura tha ennoeitai e?


........την βυθιζομενη της Ποσειδωνιας....................

----------


## gioannis13

............κανενα νεο απο πηγες σας (ΟΧΙ αρβυλα  :Wink: ) :?:...............................:?::?:

----------


## nautikos

Με αφορμη ενα ποστ του φιλου _Scoufgian_ σε αλλο thread, να ενημερωσω οτι ειναι δυνατος ο διαπλους της διωρυγας καθαρα για τουριστικους λογους με το πλοιο *Canal Vista*. Περισσοτερες πληροφοριες εδω. Αν δεν κανω λαθος πρεπει να υπαρχει και καποιο/α ακομα πλοιαριο/α που κανουν αυτη τη διαδρομη.

----------


## scoufgian

> Με αφορμη ενα ποστ του φιλου _Scoufgian_ σε αλλο thread, να ενημερωσω οτι ειναι δυνατος ο διαπλους της διωρυγας καθαρα για τουριστικους λογους απο το πλοιο *Canal Vista*. Περισσοτερες πληροφοριες εδω. Αν δεν κανω λαθος πρεπει να υπαρχει και καποιο/α ακομα πλοιαριο/α που κανουν αυτη τη διαδρομη.


σε ευχαριστω φιλε Nautike

----------


## Nautikos II

> *nautikos*
> Με αφορμη ενα ποστ του φιλου _Scoufgian_ σε αλλο thread, να ενημερωσω οτι ειναι δυνατος ο διαπλους της διωρυγας καθαρα για τουριστικους λογους με το πλοιο *Canal Vista*. Περισσοτερες πληροφοριες εδω. Αν δεν κανω λαθος πρεπει να υπαρχει και καποιο/α ακομα πλοιαριο/α που κανουν αυτη τη διαδρομη.


Υπαρχει σιγουρα, δεν το εχω δει απο κοντα για να ξερω το ονομα του, υπαρχει ομως και ειναι λιγο μεγαλυτερο , δενει απεναντι απο το Λιμεναρχειο στο γεφυρακι [Ισθμια]

----------


## gioannis13

Υπαρχει το ΑΝΝΑ ΙΙ απο το Λουτρακι ,  και ενα αλλο του οποιου το ονομα μου διαφευγει και εχει εδρα το ξενοδοχειο που ειναι στην πλευρα του Σαρωνικου στον δρομο προς Επιδαυρο καμια 500 μ μετα την στροφη για την Διωρυγα. :Wink: . Οταν θυμηθω το ονομα (διοτι ειμαι σε ρεπο) θα κανω προσθεση του στο ποστ.

----------


## drummerkidmast

Καλησπερα παιδια και μιας και ειμαι καινουριος, καλως σας βρηκα!Μενω σχεδον μονιμα στα ισθμια και απο τοτε που θυμαμαι τον εαυτο μου βλεπω τα πλοια να περνουν! Αυτο που δεν εχω δει ομως ποτε ειναι, να εχει περασει καποιο ferry boat (περαν καποιιων τουρκικων κρουαζιεροπλοιων κλπ)!και δεν μιλαω απαραιτητα για καποιο δρομολογιο αλλα απλα να περασει για να παει σε καποιο λιμανι για να κανει τα δρομολογια του(π.χ να φυγει το επτανησσος και να παει κυλληνη απο περαμα γιατι κατασκευαζοταν)!Ξερει κανεις αν υπαρχει καποιος περιορισμος στο μεγεθος των πλοιων που μπορουν να περνουν η απλα δεν συμφαιρει τις εταιριες να περνουν τα πλοια τους?Ή μηπως τελικα ειμαι γκαντεμης και δεν εχω δει τοσα χρονια κανενα ενω περνουν τακτικα?

----------


## Rocinante

> Καλησπερα παιδια και μιας και ειμαι καινουριος, καλως σας βρηκα!Μενω σχεδον μονιμα στα ισθμια και απο τοτε που θυμαμαι τον εαυτο μου βλεπω τα πλοια να περνουν! Αυτο που δεν εχω δει ομως ποτε ειναι, να εχει περασει καποιο ferry boat (περαν καποιιων τουρκικων κρουαζιεροπλοιων κλπ)!και δεν μιλαω απαραιτητα για καποιο δρομολογιο αλλα απλα να περασει για να παει σε καποιο λιμανι για να κανει τα δρομολογια του(π.χ να φυγει το επτανησσος και να παει κυλληνη απο περαμα γιατι κατασκευαζοταν)!Ξερει κανεις αν υπαρχει καποιος περιορισμος στο μεγεθος των πλοιων που μπορουν να περνουν η απλα δεν συμφαιρει τις εταιριες να περνουν τα πλοια τους?Ή μηπως τελικα ειμαι γκαντεμης και δεν εχω δει τοσα χρονια κανενα ενω περνουν τακτικα?


Φιλε drummerkidmast καλως ορισες στην παρεα μας. Το να περασει πλοιο απο τον ισθμο ειναι σπανιο καθως απο οσο θυμαμε τα περισσοτερα πλοια τελευταια που ηρθαν μεσα για επισκευη συντηρηση κλπ προτιμισαν να κανουν το γυρο. Ας μας πει καποιος γνωστης ποτε περασε καποιο επιβατηγο απο ισθμο. Υπαρχουν δε και πλοια που ενω το δρομολογιο τους ηταν απο ισθμο λογω της αυξησης των ναυλων διεκοψαν οπως το Τουρκικο Cesme.
Επειδη ομως ποτε δεν ξερεις τι μπορει να προκειψει ελπιζω να εχεις φωτογραφικη και καθως εισαι σε κομβικο σημειο σχεδον μονιμα θα ειδοποιηθεις αν μαθευτει κατι. :Very Happy: 
Και παλι καλως ορισες

----------


## Leo

Νομίζω το Εξπρές Πήγασος πέρασε τελαυταία με την Αργώ και φαντάζομαι επέστρεψε μέσω της ίδιας οδού πίσω.

----------


## polykas

*Εικόνες από την Διώρυγα της Κορίνθου.*

1.jpg








2.jpg















3.jpg

----------


## sv1xv

Μια δορυφορική φωτογραφία της περιοχής της Διώρυγας Κορίνθου σε ανάλυση 3000x3000 pixels που δημοσιεύθηκε πρόσφατα από τη NASA.

----------


## .voyager

Φωτογραφία της διώρυγας της Κορίνθου που έχω τραβήξει διαπλέοντας την.
Διακρίνεται η κατασκευή της γέφυρας της Νέας Εθνικής Οδού.

IMG_0081.jpg

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Εξαιρετικη εμπειρια voyager εισαι πολυ τυχερος που το εχεις καταφερει. Ευχαριστουμε πολυ που τη μοιραστηκες μαζι μας.

----------


## .voyager

4 φορές!  :Very Happy:

----------


## jonick33

Καλημέρα σε όλους...

Σας παραθέτω και έναν σύνδεσμο με πανοραμικές φωτογραφίες που έχω τραβήξει από 5 γέφυρες πάνω από τον Ισθμό της Κορίνθου.

http://www.360visits.gr/panorama_id103

(πανοραμικές υψηλής ανάλυσης, προτείνετε η πλοήγηση με ADSL σύνδεση) 

Στην σελίδα υπάρχει χάρτης Google Maps στον οποίο φαίνονται τα 5 σημεία που έχουν φωτογραφηθεί. 

Αν κάποιος έχει παρατηρήσεις / διορθώσεις σχετικά με τα κείμενα που συνοδεύουν τις πανοραμικές, ας το αναφέρει εδώ για να τα διορθώσω / εμπλουτίσω.


Επίσης στο Google Earth από την έκδοση 4.3 και μετά υπάρχει το layer 360cities  το οποίο υπάρχει στο *Geographic Web* / *Places* / *Preview,* το οποίο ενεργοποιεί όλα τα πανοράματα που έχουν ανέβει στο www.360cities.net



Σε αυτό έχω ανεβάσει 2 από τον Ισθμό της Κορίνθου και θα ανεβάσω και τα υπόλοιπα αργότερα. Μπορείτε να πλοηγηθείτε σε αυτά μέσα από την ίδια την εφαρμογή Google Earth. 

Φιλικά Νίκος

----------


## gioannis13

Φτασαμε εδω μετα απο πολλα............... http://www.isthmos.gr/article-kor.php?news_id=14769 , http://korinthiannews.gr/?cat=13  :Confused: 

'
'
'
'και τελικα το αποτελεσμα : *Τέλος εποχής για την ΠΕΡΙΝΑΔΡΟΣ Α.Ε. στην Διώρυγα*
*Παρασκευή, 15 Ιανουαρίου 2010* 
Τέλος για την Κορινθία αποτελεί πια η εταιρεία ΠΕΡΙΝΑΔΡΟΣ στα χέρια της ................
τα υπολοιπα εδω : http://www.korinthiaki.gr/articles.php?id=10008

----------


## Trakman

Ευχαριστούμε για την ενημέρωση! :Wink: 
Ο χρόνος θα δείξει αν αυτή η εξέλιξη βγει σε καλό! Μακάρι!

----------


## Eng

Αν και απεχω παρα πολυ απο την Διώρυγα, το θεμα μαλλον γινεται πιο γενικο. Ελπιζω και γω με τη σειρά μου, καποια στιγμη να βρεθουν - αλλα απο το Ελληνικο Κρατος - πάροχοι που να μπορεσουν να διαχειριστουν τη Διώρυγα. Διαβασα τα παραπάνω post και γιναν ερωτησεις για το λογο που δεν περνουν καραβια απο κει. Περαν του οτι ειναι υπερβολικα ακριβα τα fees υπάρχει προβλημα καιμε το βυθισμα. Το 2006 που ημουν στη ΣΜΧ στο Λουτρακι, για οσους ξερουν βρισκεται ακριβως στην οχθη της Διωρυγας. Εκει μου ειχαν πει πως ειχε γινει μια κατολύσθιση με κατι βροχες και πεσαν αρκετα χωματα με σκοπο να υπάρχει δε καποια σημεια προβλημα μετα βυθισματα. Ετσι τα πλοία εχουν και μια επιπλεων δυσκολια να περνουν. Τωρα απο την άλλη πευρα, πως γινεται και περνουν καποια μικρά πλοιάρια οπως το συγκεκριμενο της παρακάτω φωτο, το fees εχουν να κανουν με το Gross Tonage του βαποριου (κατα περιπτωση) και πισης καποιες εταιριες εχουν εξασφαλίσει ειδικα fees με την Διαχειριστρια Εταιρια του Ισθμου λόγω της συχνης μετακίνησης.
Οποτε ας ξεθαψω καποιες φωτο απο τις..Military Days και ας δειτε καποιες φωτο του Ισθμου.

DSC00800.JPG

DSC00808.JPG

----------


## Natsios

'Εχω περάσει με πλοίο του πολεμικού Ναυτικού  τον Ισθμό. Είναι μοναδική εμπειρία. Δεν εχω scanner ομως να σκαναρω καμιά φωτό:cry:

----------


## pantelis2009

και μερικές φωτο απο το ¶νω Χώρα ΙΙ για τους φίλους που δεν έχουν δει ferry boat να περνά. Είμαι τυχερός, γιατί ήμουν μέσα ( τις φωτο της τράβηψε ο φίλος Νότης απο Κόρινθο). μέγάλη εμπειρία να περνάς απο μέσα

ΑΝΩ ΧΩΡΑ II 60.jpg

ΑΝΩ ΧΩΡΑ II 76.jpg

ΑΝΩ ΧΩΡΑ II 85.jpg

ΑΝΩ ΧΩΡΑ II 94.jpg

ΑΝΩ ΧΩΡΑ II 96.jpg

----------


## Leo

Η αλήθεια είναι ότι με εξέπληξε!!!! Δεν φανταζόμουνα ότι είναι τόσο φαρδιά μια αμφίπλωρη παντόφλα....

----------


## pantelis2009

Φίλε Leo, μήκος 104 μέτρα, πλάτος 19,40 και βύθισμα 2,65. στις 2 τελευταίες δεξιά έξω απο την γέφυρα είμαι εγώ και ο γιός μου

----------


## pantelis2009

Ωραία μέρα για βόλτα. Αυτό έκανα αλλά δεν πρόλαβα να δω ποιο πλοίο ήταν. Προσοχή, όπως λέει και η πινακίδα, ο δρόμος είναι κλειστός λόγο καθίζησης (και δεν ξέρω για πόσο). Τα νερά σε πλήρη ηρεμία, ότι πρέπει για καφεδάκι στην καφετέρια. Η φωτογραφικήπάντα μαζί, δεν ξέρεις τι μπορεί να περάσει και πότε :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

ΙΣΘΜΟΣ 01 15-01-2010.jpg

ΙΣΘΜΟΣ 02 15-01-2010.jpg

ΙΣΘΜΟΣ 03 15-01-2010.jpg

ΙΣΘΜΟΣ 04 15-01-2010.jpg

ΙΣΘΜΟΣ 05 15-01-2010.jpg

----------


## despo

Το 'Ιόνιαν Σπίριτ' δεν είναι αυτό ?.

----------


## polykas

*Το Ιόνιαν Σπίριτ είναι.Παντελή δεν το φωτογράφησες;*

----------


## pantelis2009

Καλημέρα απο Κόρινθο. Δυστυχώς φίλε polykas. όταν έφτασα ήταν εκεί που είναι η 1η φωτο.

----------


## gioannis13

'
'
'
'και τελικα το αποτελεσμα :


*Τέλος εποχής για την ΠΕΡΙΝΑΔΡΟΣ Α.Ε. στην Διώρυγα*

*Παρασκευή, 15 Ιανουαρίου 2010*

 
Τέλος για την Κορινθία αποτελεί πια η εταιρεία ΠΕΡΙΝΑΔΡΟΣ στα χέρια της ................

τα υπολοιπα εδω : http://www.korinthiaki.gr/articles.php?id=10008

----------


## ionianskipper

*Το θεμα* κατα την αποψη μου δεν ειναι με το ποιος θα παρει την διαχειρηση αλλα να *μειωσουν* τα τελη διελευσεις ειδικα για τα *μικρα σκαφη* αναψυχης που ουσιαστικα κατα την διελευση *δεν χρειαζονται* την βοηθεια κανενος.
Με αυτον τον τροπο *θα αυξηθουν* οι διελευσεις και θα *ενωση* ουσιαστικα το *Αιγαιο* με το *Ιονιο* για Διακοπες πολλων ατομον.

----------


## axos

Είναι πράγματι μοναδική εμπειρία να περάσεις απο τον ισθμό...εχω περάσει αρκετές φορές κατα την περίοδο 2005 - 2006 τότε σαν τζόβενο...Πήγαινα πάντα στη γέφυρα γιατί μου άρεσε...Θα ήθελα να τονίσω το πόσο αφοσιωμένος θα πρέπει να είναι ο καπετάνιος για να μην χτυπήσει στις πλευρές...Τα ρεύματα σε μερίκα σημεία ειναι πόλυ έντονα και το καταλαβαίνεις πολύ εύκολα ακόμη και να μην είσαι πολύ καλός γνώστης...

----------


## gioannis13

*""Τέλος για την Κορινθία...η "ΠΕΡΊΑΝΔΡΟΣ"...!" (VIDEO) http://diogenis-press.blogspot.com/2...ideo_5811.html*

----------


## gioannis13

Ελπιζω και ελπιζουμε στα καλυτερα αν και εφοσον , http://www.aedik.gr/frontend/index.php

----------


## Leo

Μια γεύση από την σημερινή διέλευση του Coral από την Διώρυγα της Κορίνθου. Σε όλους τους φίλους του φόρουμ και ειδικά στους φίλους της Κρουαζιέρας.

DSCN7077coral0.jpg

DSCN7077coral1.jpg

DSCN7086coral2.jpg

DSCN7087coral4.jpg

DSCN7129coral5.jpg

----------


## vinman

Μπράβο Captain!! :Wink:

----------


## Trakman

Μοναδικές εικόνες!!!! Σαν να είμαστε εκεί!!!!! Πρέπει να'ναι μοναδική εμπειρία!!!!
Ευχαριστούμε Κάπτεν!!!!

----------


## DimitrisT

Μπράβο captain!!!Εξαιρετικές!!!!Σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ!!!!

----------


## Super Jet

> Μοναδικές εικόνες!!!! Σαν να είμαστε εκεί!!!!! Πρέπει να'ναι μοναδική εμπειρία!!!!
> Ευχαριστούμε Κάπτεν!!!!


Εγω εχω περασει απο κατω με τουριστικο πλόιο. Υπέροχες Leo.

----------


## pantelis2009

Υπέροχες LEO σε ευχαριστούμε. Έχω περάσει 6-7 φορές και δεν χορταίνω το θέαμα, πραγματικά μεγάλη εμπειρία το πέρασμα του Ισθμού με οποιδήποτε πλοίο. :Razz:

----------


## Leo

Αυτή την εποχή που κυκλοφορούν πολλά ιστιοφόρα η Διώρυγα της Κορίνθου θυμίζει τα κομβόγια του Σουέζ (με πολύ φαντασία.. :Wink: )
Εικόνες από το απόγευμα της Παρασκευής 14.05.10

01DSCN7208.jpg

02P1290898.jpg

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Τι μου θυμίζουν αυτές οι φωτογραφίες... Είχα την τύχη να την περάσω πολλές φορές στη ζωή μου. Πρώτη φορά με το Carina (μετέπειτα Fiesta) του Χανδρή το 1964. Με το Istra της Jadrolinija το 1970, κάθε Πέμπτη της σαιζόν 1985 με το Romanza του Χανδρή και κάποιες ακόμα το 1987 με το The Azur του Χανδρή και το Albatros της Dolphin Hellas. Θέαμα που όσες φορές να το έχεις δει δεν το χορταίνεις. Μόνο το ύψος σου δημιουργεί δέος.

----------


## Observation76

Πραγματικά η αίσθηση του ύψους είναι μοναδική. Έχω περάσει και γώ με το Aegean Dolphin 2-3 φορές. Το βαπόρι πέρναγε σχεδον οριακά. Απορώ που περνάει και το Coral (νυν pearl) που είναι κανα δυο μέτρα πιο φαρδύ απο το dolphin.

Μάλλον το coral θα είναι αν όχι το μεγαλύτερο, ενα απο τα μεγαλύτερα που περνάνε το κανάλι του ισθμού. Απο την φωτό νομίζεις πως θα ξύσει τα τοιχώματα του ισθμού. 

Κρίμα που δεν υπάρχει ανάλογη φωτό με το νυν Aegean Odyssey να διασχίζει τον ισθμό.
Η μόνη που βρήκα ειναι πολύ μικρή και προέρχεται απο το site του ισθμού. 



Πηγη φωτό. 

Επισης πολύ καλή αίσθηση πρέπει να δίνει η διελευση του ισθμού με cruiser. Εκεί πρέπει να την αισθάνεσαι καλύτερα την διώρυγα.

(Η παντόφλα όντως ηταν εντυπωσιακή. Δεν έχω ξαναδεί τόσο μεγάλη παντόφλα. Δεν ήξερα καν οτι υπάρχουν...)

----------


## despo

Τι εννοείς με το κοραλ (νυν pearl) δεν νομιζω να ισχυει καποια τέτοια μετονομασία ?.

----------


## Observation76

Το Coral έχει γίνει Aegean Pearl αν δεν κάνω λάθος.
H έγινε το αντίστροφο?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## despo

Δεν έχει γίνει τίποτα απ'όσα γράφεις, το Κοραλ είναο το πρωην Τρίτων και το
Aegean Pearl ειναι το πρωην Περλα η' ακόμα και πρωην Seawing.

----------


## Observation76

> Δεν έχει γίνει τίποτα απ'όσα γράφεις, το Κοραλ είναο το πρωην Τρίτων και το
> Aegean Pearl ειναι το πρωην Περλα η' ακόμα και πρωην Seawing.


Toτε εγω θα μπέρδεψα τα μπούτια μου sorry. :mrgreen:

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Όπως και να λεγόταν πριν όντως το Coral πρέπει να είναι από τα μεγαλύτερα βαπόρια που μπορούν να περάσουν το κανάλι. Έχει πλάτος 22 μέτρα και το μέγιστο πλάτος ναυσιπλοςιας στη διώρυγα είναι 24,6 μέτρα στην επιφάνεια και 21 μέτρα στο βυθό, ευτυχώς το Coral έχει βύθισμα 6 μέτρα περίπου οπότε είνα κάτι λιγότερο απο δύο μέτρα από το βάθος της διώρυγας (8 μέτρα) αλλά και πάλι έχει στα 6 μέτρα το πλάτος μειώνεται στα 23,7 μέτρα οπότε μένει λιγότερο από μέτρο περιθώριο δεξιά κι αριστερά.

----------


## Eng

Θα πρεπει να ξερετε πως και εμεις οι Mods πρεπει να υπακουμε σε εντολες της Διοικησης. Ετσι λοιπον...αφιερωμενο σε ολους εσας..

DSC02639.JPG

Εδω παιδια ακουμπισε..
DSC02633.JPG

DSC02641.JPG

Ρε αμα δεν παρω τη τζουρα μου απο το MGO δεν παει καλα η μερα..
DSC02643.JPG

DSC02647.JPG

Και βεβαια δειτε και λιγο απο τον κοσμο του...
Τι να κανουμε αλλοι στην Κριση και αλλοι σεζ λονγκ..

Και η ζωη συνεχιζεται.. :Very Happy:

----------


## Leo

Μη μου πεις ότι δεν άξιζε τον κόπο ε? Μια μοναδική εμπειρία να χαζέψεις από ψηλά!!!!! Ένα δύσκολο πέρασμα από πλοίο με οριακές διαστάσεις. Να είμαστε καλά να πάμε και μαζί  :Very Happy: .

----------


## Eng

> Μη μου πεις ότι δεν άξιζε τον κόπο ε? Μια μοναδική εμπειρία να χαζέψεις από ψηλά!!!!! Ένα δύσκολο πέρασμα από πλοίο με οριακές διαστάσεις. Να είμαστε καλά να πάμε και μαζί .


Να ειμαστε καλα Καπτεν! Πανω απ'ολα!

----------


## pantelis2009

Ωραίες φωτο φίλε Eng. :Razz:

----------


## Observation76

Aπίστευτες φωτό !!!
Πραγματικά θα μάθω το καλοκαίρι στην άδεια μου τι ώρα περνάει και το Aegean Odyssey απο τον ισθμό και θα πάω να το φωτογραφήσω.
Είναι εντυπωσιακό να βλέπεις τον όγκο του ex triton να στριμώχνεται μέσα στην διώρυγα του ισθμού.

Ευχαριστούμε για τις φωτογραφίες !!!

(Τα ρούχα σου καθάρισαν απο την τζιμινιέρα του μετά?)  :Razz: 

Τώρα που ξανακοιτάω τις φωτό πιστεύω πως πρέπει να είναι αρκετά δύσκολο να κρατηθεί το καράβι σε εντελώς ευθεία πορεία. Λίγο να το τραβήξει το ρυμουλκό προς τα πλάγια η, λίγο να ξεφυγει το τιμόνι του καραβιού, το σύρσιμο στο τοιχίο του ισθμού γίνεται πολυ εύκολη υπόθεση.

----------


## Observation76

Εδω που λές πως πρέπει να ακούμπησε αν βλέπω καλά πρέπει να έχει βάλει και το δεξί του τιμονάκι σε λειτουργία για να ισιώσει την πλώρη, αν κρίνω σωστά απο το άφρισμα του νερού στο σημείο αυτό.

----------


## Eng

> Aπίστευτες φωτό !!!
> Πραγματικά θα μάθω το καλοκαίρι στην άδεια μου τι ώρα περνάει και το Aegean Odyssey απο τον ισθμό και θα πάω να το φωτογραφήσω.
> Είναι εντυπωσιακό να βλέπεις τον όγκο του ex triton να στριμώχνεται μέσα στην διώρυγα του ισθμού.
> 
> Ευχαριστούμε για τις φωτογραφίες !!!
> 
> (Τα ρούχα σου καθάρισαν απο την τζιμινιέρα του μετά?) 
> 
> Τώρα που ξανακοιτάω τις φωτό πιστεύω πως πρέπει να είναι αρκετά δύσκολο να κρατηθεί το καράβι σε εντελώς ευθεία πορεία. Λίγο να το τραβήξει το ρυμουλκό προς τα πλάγια η, λίγο να ξεφυγει το τιμόνι του καραβιού, το σύρσιμο στο τοιχίο του ισθμού γίνεται πολυ εύκολη υπόθεση.


Στο καθαρισμα βοηθισε λιγο το μηχανακι μου οταν γυριζα...

Παντως στο Ισθμο απ οσο μπορουσα να καταλαβω, δουλεουν 2 ηλεκ/νες για να μην γινει καμια στραβη και δεν εχει Thrusters και ρευμα. Η Κ/Μ ηταν σε dead slow (δεν ξερω αν εχει CPP προπελα οποτε εκει το DSLOW μεταφραζεται σε %pitch) αλλα επειδη δεν ακουν τα πιδαλια λογο των μικρων ελιγμων που πρεπει να κανει, η πορεια του κρατουνταν απο το Bow + Stern Thrusters. Μην ξεχνατε πως το κεκλιμενο επιπεδο οπως και τα ανακλώμενα κυματα του πλοιου στον πυθμενα του ισθμου εχουν σαν συνεπεια να μην ακουν καθολου τα πιδαλια αλλά και να"χανεται" η πλωρη. Και οπως ειδατε στη δευτερη φωτο, εκει πραγματικα ακουμπησε.

----------


## Observation76

> Στο καθαρισμα βοηθισε λιγο το μηχανακι μου οταν γυριζα...
> 
> Παντως στο Ισθμο απ οσο μπορουσα να καταλαβω, δουλεουν 2 ηλεκ/νες για να μην γινει καμια στραβη και δεν εχει Thrusters και ρευμα. Η Κ/Μ ηταν σε dead slow (δεν ξερω αν εχει CPP προπελα οποτε εκει το DSLOW μεταφραζεται σε %pitch) αλλα επειδη δεν ακουν τα πιδαλια λογο των μικρων ελιγμων που πρεπει να κανει, η πορεια του κρατουνταν απο το Bow + Stern Thrusters. Μην ξεχνατε πως το κεκλιμενο επιπεδο οπως και τα ανακλώμενα κυματα του πλοιου στον πυθμενα του ισθμου εχουν σαν συνεπεια να μην ακουν καθολου τα πιδαλια αλλά και να"χανεται" η πλωρη. Και οπως ειδατε στη δευτερη φωτο, εκει πραγματικα ακουμπησε.


Οπότε όλη η δουλειά γίνεται στην ουσία απο το ρυμουλκό.
Δεν το σκέφτηκα καθόλου πόσο δύσκολο είναι με τόσο μικρή ταχύτητα και το κεκλιμένο επίπεδο , να ακούει το τιμόνι.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Σε 2 μέτρα διαθέσιμου χώρου ανα μεριά πλευράς απο το τοιχίο, τι να προλάβει να διορθώσει το καράβι? Πολύ δύσκολο πέρασμα για τα μεγάλα καράβια.

Κάπου διάβαζα (αν το διάβαζα εδώ) πως ένας φίλος το είχε περάσει με το ex dolphin.(ειμαστε πολλοί) :Razz:  
Πέρασα και γω τον ισθμό με το ίδιο καράβι. Πραγματι νομίζεις πως θα ακουμπήσεις τα βράχια πολλές φορές.
Εντύπωση μου είχε κάνει και μια μικρή παραλία που έχει ο ισθμός με αμμουδιά αν θυμάμαι καλά... Απο το πλοίο φαίνεται τρομερή !!! 

Να πας με ένα βαρκάκι στην παραλία αυτή, και να την στήσεις για Photo-shooting. :mrgreen:

----------


## Eng

> Οπότε όλη η δουλειά γίνεται στην ουσία απο το ρυμουλκό.
> Δεν το σκέφτηκα καθόλου πόσο δύσκολο είναι με τόσο μικρή ταχύτητα και το κεκλιμένο επίπεδο , να ακούει το τιμόνι. 
> Σε 2 μέτρα διαθέσιμου χώρου ανα μεριά πλευράς απο το τοιχίο, τι να προλάβει να διορθώσει το καράβι? Πολύ δύσκολο πέρασμα για τα μεγάλα καράβια.
> 
> Κάπου διάβαζα (αν το διάβαζα εδώ) πως ένας φίλος το είχε περάσει με τον ex dolphin.(ειμαστε πολλοί)  Τον πέρασα και γω τον ισθμό με το ίδιο καράβι. Πραγματι νομίζεις πως θα ακουμπήσεις τα βράχια πολλές φορές.
> Εντύπωση μου είχε κάνει και μια μικρή παραλία που έχει ο ισθμός με αμμουδιά αν θυμάμαι καλά... Απο το πλοίο φαίνεται τρομερή !!! 
> 
> Να πας με ένα βαρκάκι στην παραλία αυτή, και να την στήσεις για Photo-shooting. :mrgreen:


Τον Ισθμο τον γνωριζω μια χαρα Poin by point καθως ειχα υπηρετισει στη Σχολη Μηχανικου για να παρω το διπλωμα ταχυπλοου...
Οποτε εχω κανει πολλες φορες πανω κατω τον Ισθμο με φουσκωτα αλλά και με το Magna. Οσο για Photoshooting..αν εκανα και με επιαναν θα με καναν εμενα σκετο shooting..!  :Razz:

----------


## Observation76

Ξέχασα να σε ρωτήσω. Του την είχες στημένη ή έτυχε να περνά το όμορφο αυτο σκαρί εκεινη την ώρα? 
Εγώ όσες φορές περνάω μόνο κάτι μαουνες βλέπω απο κάτω.  :Confused: 

Το καλοκαιράκι όμως θα την στήσω στο Odyssey οπως είπα... :razz:

Και εδώ ο ισθμός χωρίς νερό! ψψψψψψψψψψψψψψψψψψψψψ !!! Εξωπραγματικό μου φαίνεται.



Πηγή φωτό.

----------


## Observation76

Τώρα που χάζευα στο διαδύκτιο μπας και βρω καμια φωτό απο το Aegean Odyssey να περνά τον ισθμό βρήκα αυτό εδώ.

Εντύπωση μεγάλη μου έκαναν τα αυτοκίνητα πίσω στη πρύμη του. Ποιο ferry ειναι ρε παιδιά? Ξέρει κανείς? Πως ανέβηκαν τα αυτοκίνητα εκει πάνω? Έχουν τα ferry ράμπα που ανεβάζουν τόσο ψηλά τα αμάξια ως το πάνω deck? 



Πηγή φωτό.

----------


## Eng

> Ξέχασα να σε ρωτήσω. Του την είχες στημένη ή έτυχε να περνά το όμορφο αυτο σκαρί εκεινη την ώρα? 
> Εγώ όσες φορές περνάω μόνο κάτι μαουνες βλέπω απο κάτω. 
> 
> Το καλοκαιράκι όμως θα την στήσω στο Odyssey οπως είπα... 
> 
> Και εδώ ο ισθμός χωρίς νερό! ψψψψψψψψψψψψψψψψψψψψψ !!! Εξωπραγματικό μου φαίνεται. 
> 
> 
> 
> Πηγή φωτό.


Οπως ειπα και στο post μου..εκτελέσα εντολες ανωθεν  :Very Happy: .
Τιποτα δεν ηταν τυχαιο. Και σε μια παρεα σαν αυτη εδω που η τρελα μας για τη θαλασσα βαραει καμια φορα overspeed μας κανει λιγο πιο τολμηρους. :Very Happy:  Εξάλλου πιο το νοημα της στασιμοτητας???

Οσο για το ερωτημα σου περι αυτοκινητων στο πανω dk γινεται κανοκα με ραμπα. Όσο για το βαπορι μου κανει πολυ για καποια ξαδελφια του Πηγασος που ηταν στη γραμμη Πατρα - Ιταλια την περιοδο του 80. Οι ειδικοι μπορουν να διαφωτισουν..

----------


## vinman

> Θα πρεπει να ξερετε πως και εμεις οι Mods πρεπει να υπακουμε σε εντολες της Διοικησης. Ετσι λοιπον...αφιερωμενο σε ολους εσας..
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 90812
> 
> Εδω παιδια ακουμπισε..
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 90813
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 90814
> 
> ...


...μ'αρέσουν οι άνωθεν εντολές.... :Very Happy:  :Razz: 
Σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ για τις όμορφες εικόνες απο ψηλά... :Wink:

----------


## axos

Δυο φωτογραφίες του Ισθμού πάνω απο τη γέφυρα του Μιχάλης!!

----------


## gioannis13

*Κατάπτωση* πρανών σημειώθηκε, χτες το βραδυ αργα, στη *Διώρυγα* , με αποτέλεσμα να παραμείνει κλειστή τουλαχιστον για σημερα 20/11/10 και ισως για αυριο 21/11/10 .........(θα επανελθω με νεοτερα)  :Mad:

----------


## βαγγελις ροκκος

Την διωρυγα της Κορινθου εχω περασει με τα πλοια ΑΝΔΡΟΣ ΓΛΑΡΟΣ ΔΕΣΠΟΙΝΑ  ΔΗΜΗΤΡΙΟΣ ΜΟΙΡΑΣ ΑΓΙΟΣ ΔΙΟΝΥΣΙΟΣ Σ. και ΔΙΟΝΥΣΙΟΣ ΣΟΛΩΜΟΣ.

----------


## pantelis2009

Πάντως την Παρασκευή 19/11/2010  στις 11.00 που περνούσε το τουριστικό ήταν γεμάτο κόσμο. :Wink: :roll: 

ΙΣΘΜΟΣ 02 19-11-2010.jpg

ΙΣΘΜΟΣ 03 19-11-2010.jpg

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Ακόμα δεν έχει έρθει ανακοίνωση (notice) που να ακυρώνει την παρακάτω προειδοποίηση:

ZCZC HA12 
200810 UTC NOV 10 
IRAKLEIO RADIO NAVWARN 529/10
KORINTHIAKOS GULF
FROM 20 NOV 10 TILL FURTHER NOTICE 
KORINTHOS CANAL WILL BE CLOSED FOR ALL VESSELS DUE TO FALL OF INCLINES
NNNN

Οποτε μέχρι σήμερα το πρωί τουλάχισυτον η διώρυγα ήταν κλειστή λόγω καταπτώσεων, όπως μας ενημέρωσε ο gioannis13.

----------


## gioannis13

.............ελπιζωντας απο αποψε στις 2200 να δωθει κανονικα στην ναυσιπλοιια χωρις περιορισμους βυθισματων................ :Very Happy:

----------


## proussos

> Τώρα που χάζευα στο διαδύκτιο μπας και βρω καμια φωτό απο το Aegean Odyssey να περνά τον ισθμό βρήκα αυτό εδώ.
> 
> Εντύπωση μεγάλη μου έκαναν τα αυτοκίνητα πίσω στη πρύμη του. Ποιο ferry ειναι ρε παιδιά? Ξέρει κανείς? Πως ανέβηκαν τα αυτοκίνητα εκει πάνω? Έχουν τα ferry ράμπα που ανεβάζουν τόσο ψηλά τα αμάξια ως το πάνω deck? 
> 
> 
> 
> Πηγή φωτό.


 
*Το συγκεκριμένο πλοίο είναι της σειράς ESPRESSO. Αδελφό του δικού μας ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΠΗΓΑΣΟΣ ,  των μέχρι προσφάτως GRECIA , VENEZIA και αδελφό του ESPRESSO EGITTO.*
*Αυτά τα πλοία είχαν έναν καταπέλτη που οδηγουσε απ'ευθείας στο πάνω γκαράζ που στοιβάζονταν τα ΙΧ αυτοκίνητα έτσι όπως φαίνεται στην εικόνα.*
*Κάποια από τα πλοία μετασκευάστηκαν καταργώντας αυτό το κατάστρωμα.*

----------


## Παναγιώτης

> .............ελπιζωντας απο αποψε στις 2200 να  δωθει κανονικα στην ναυσιπλοιια χωρις περιορισμους  βυθισματων................:grin:


Αν και δεν μας έχει έλθει ανακοίνωση "cancel navwarn 529/10". Υποθέτω  (σύμφωνα με την πολύτιμη ενημέρωση του gioannis13) ότι είναι θέμα ωρών να ανοίξει πάλι το κανάλι. 




> Ακόμα δεν έχει έρθει ανακοίνωση (notice) που να ακυρώνει την παρακάτω προειδοποίηση:
> 
> ZCZC HA12 
> 200810 UTC NOV 10 
> IRAKLEIO RADIO NAVWARN 529/10
> KORINTHIAKOS GULF
> FROM 20 NOV 10 TILL FURTHER NOTICE 
> KORINTHOS CANAL WILL BE CLOSED FOR ALL VESSELS DUE TO FALL OF INCLINES
> NNNN
> ...

----------


## gioannis13

Απο εχτες 24/11/2010 και 2300 το καναλι και παλι σε λειτουργεια ,με κανονικα βυθισματα.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Ευχαριστούμε για την ενημέρωση, να 'σαι καλά...
Οπότε δεν ισχύει το προηγούμενο μήνυμά μου και το κανάλει λειτουργέι κανονικά από εχτές.

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστούμε το φίλο gioannis13 για την ενημέρωση, γιατί πολλής κόσμος κάνει την κρουαζιέρα αυτή, δηλ. τον διάπλου του Ισθμού με τα πλοιάρια που διαθέτει η εταιρεία.Είναι κάτι μονάδικό και αξίζει να το δούν, όσοι δεν έχουν την ευκαιρία να περάσουν με άλλο τρόπο.
Και για του λόγου το αληθές. Παρασκευή 19/11/2010 ώρα 11.15 και τα φλάς άστραφταν :Wink:  :Surprised: .

----------


## Karolos

_Αφιερωμένη σε όλους τους φίλους του θέματος._

karolos_11_061.jpg _Πέρασμα με γκαζαδικάκι._

----------


## pantelis2009

Αν και έχω περάσει 8-10 φορές είναι απίθανη εμπειρία φίλε Κάρολε και θα ήθελα στο μέλλον να ξανα περάσω. Ας δούμε το πέρασμα μου απο τον Ισθμό με το Macedonia Palace stiw 16/07/2007. 
Χαρισμένη σε σένα και τους φίλους του θέματος. :Wink:  :Razz: 


MACEDONIA PALACE 368.jpg

----------


## Karolos

> Αν και έχω περάσει 8-10 φορές είναι απίθανη εμπειρία φίλε Κάρολε και θα ήθελα στο μέλλον να ξανα περάσω. Ας δούμε το πέρασμα μου απο τον Ισθμό με το Macedonia Palace stiw 16/07/2007. 
> Χαρισμένη σε σένα και τους φίλους του θέματος.
> 
> 
> MACEDONIA PALACE 368.jpg



_Eγώ  φίλε μου καλέ έχω περάσει δύο φορές με ένα γκαζαδικάκι 95 μέτρα, η εμπειρία φανταστική . Αυτό το οφείλω σε ένα φίλο μου καπετάνιο... αλλά το ΚΑΠΕΤΑΝΙΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΣ με κεφαλαία γράμματα, καλή του ώρα όπου και να είναι.
    Η μία φορά ήταν νύκτα και από την γέφυρα με τα όργανα πλοήγησης ως επίσης  από την βαρδιόλα και με τους ανθρώπους που ταξίδευαν το βαπόρι θα μου μείνουν για πάντα χαραγμένα στην μνήμη μου.
    Την δεύτερη φορά ήταν πρωί, θα σου πω ότι ήμουν πολύ τυχερός διότι από τρίτοι και τελευταίοι που θα περνούσαμε περάσαμε πρώτοι. Ο λόγος ήταν να ανέβουν τα νερά γιατί τα άλλα βαπόρια που θα περνούσαν είχαν πρόβλημα με το βύθισμα. 1ον. Το Aegean Dolphin και το 2ον. το La Palma.
Περνώντας πρώτοι είχα το  Aegean Dolphin πίσω και καταλαβαίνεις η φωτογραφική μηχανή έβγαλε καπνούς. Αυτά είναι slides θα σκανάρω όταν βρω χρόνο και θα υπάρξει ρεπορτάζ από αυτήν την αξέχαστη εμπειρία μου.

Για πολύ μικρό χρονικό διάστημα ένιωσα λίγο Ναυτικός. 
_

----------


## pantelis2009

Όντως μεγάλη εμπειρία φίλε Κάρολε το να περάσεις πρωΐ και βράδυ. Βράδυ πέρασα με με το Αρήτη και με τον Παντοκράτωρα.

----------


## ithakos

ΣΥΜΦΩΝΩ ΜΑΖΙ ΣΑΣ ΚΥΡΙΟΙ.....ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΟΥΜΕ ΚΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΤΙΣ ΦΩΤΟ...ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΑΝ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΖΟΥΜΕ ΚΑ ΕΜΕΙΣ.

----------


## gioannis13

Για μερικες ημερες λογω *κατάπτωσης* πρανών *ΚΛΕΙΣΤΗ* για ολα τα πλοια.Θα επανελθω με νεοτερα.- :Sad:

----------


## pantelis2009

¶ντε πάλι μία απο τα ίδια και η γέφυρα στα Ισθμια είναι κλειστη για τα Ι.Χ πάνω απο 3-4 μήνες. :Sad:

----------


## Παναγιώτης

> Για μερικες ημερες λογω *κατάπτωσης* πρανών *ΚΛΕΙΣΤΗ* για ολα τα πλοια.Θα επανελθω με νεοτερα.-


  Ευχαριστούμε για την πολύτιμη ενημέρωση... Πριμένουμε νέα..

----------


## DimitrisT

*Διακοπή διελεύσεων Διώρυγας Κορίνθου*
πηγή:marinews.gr

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Για να δούμε και την σχετική ενημέρωση NAVTEX:

ZCZC HA44 
IRAKLEIO RADIO NAVWARN 69/11
KORINTHOS CANAL
CLOSED TO NAVIGATION
DUE TO MAINTENACE WORKS
FROM 150840 UTC TILL FURTHER NOTICE
NNNN

----------


## slam75

Τίποτα νεότερο για την πρόοδο των εργασιών έχουμε?
Πότε θα ανοίξει ξανά για τα πλοία?
Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## gioannis13

Απο Δευτερα τα νεοτερα  :Sad:  ....!

----------


## slam75

Θα κάνω υπομονή λοιπόν!
Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## ithakos

Υπομονή.............

----------


## pantelis2009

Απ' ότι βλέπω ο Ισθμός άνοιξε :Wink: .


ΙΣΘΜΟΣ 02-03-2011.jpg

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Δεν ξέρουμε όμως αν έχει ανοίξει κανονικά ή με περιορισμό στα βυθίσματα.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Δεν βλέπω την προαγγελία σε ισχύ οπότε πρέπει να έχει ανοίξει για όλα α βαπόρια.

----------


## slam75

Ευχαριστούμε για την ενημέρωση φίλε Παναγιώτη :Razz:

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Μια και δεν το έχουμε ολόκληρο ας δούμε συνημμένο τον κανονισμό διέλευσης της διώρυγας.

----------


## DimitrisT

*Διακοπή διελεύσεων Διώρυγας Κορίνθου* 

πηγή: theseanation.gr

----------


## Παναγιώτης

ZCZC HA74
061530 UTC MAR 11
IRAKLEIO RADIO NAVWARN 97/11
KORINTHOS CANAL
CLOSED TO NAVIGATION
DUE TO MAINTENANCE WORKS
FROM 061440 UTC TILL FURTHER NOTICE
NNNN

----------


## gioannis13

Σημερα το απογευμα κατα τις 1800 , ελπιζω να ξεκιναμε.

----------


## gioannis13

Κλειστη για 48 ωρες , απο σημερα 14/03/11 το απογευμα 1800 εως και την Τεταρτη 16/03/11 , 1800........................... :Sad:

----------


## pantelis2009

Καμιά φωτο απο τα χώματα που είχαν πέσει, τελικά δεν ανέβηκε:roll:.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Δεν νομίζω ότι χρειάζεται φωτογραφία... Τι να δείξει η φωτογραφία; Χώματα συνήθως σκεπασμένα από τη θάλασσα που μειώνουν το βάθος της διώρυγας είναι. Στην πρώτη σελίδα του θέαμτος υπάρχει φωτογραφία από άρση καταπτώσεων στην απάντηση που είδαμε ότι από την κατασκευή της διώρυγας τα πρανή είναι ασταθή. Προφανώς η κατάσταση έπιδεινλωνεται από τις συχνές βροχοπτώσεις.

----------


## gioannis13

Η συνεχεια επι της οθονης http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rzpwro2QWxQ

----------


## gioannis13

24ωρες απεργίες στην Διώρυγα Κορίνθου18/04/2013 Θα θέλαμε να σας ενημερώσουμε ότι το Σωματείο Εργαζομένων Πλοηγικού Σταθμού Διώρυγας Κορίνθου ‘Ο Τρίτων’ έχει προκηρύξει 24ωρες κυλιόμενες απεργίες για την 19.04.2013, την 25.04.2013 και την 02.05.2013 με ώρα έναρξης 06:00 έκαστης ημέρας και λήξη στις 06:00 της επόμενης.Κατά συνέπεια σας γνωρίζουμε ότι αναμένονται πιθανές καθυστερήσεις στην πραγματοποίηση διελεύσεων ρυμουλκούμενων πλοίων καθώς και πλοίων που χρήζουν πλοηγικών υπηρεσιών στη Διώρυγα της Κορίνθου.Για περισσότερες πληροφορίες ή διευκρινίσεις παρακαλούμε όπως επικοινωνήσετε με το Τμήμα Εξυπηρέτησης Πελατών ή Τον Πύργο Ελέγχου (24ωρες) στο τηλέφωνο επικοινωνίας 27410 30886, φαξ 27410 30887

----------


## SteliosK

corinth_canal.jpg
Διαβάστε την είδηση με ένα κλικ στην εικόνα

----------


## gioannis13

....*κακά μαντάτα**..............* http://korinthiannews.gr/category/koinwnika/

----------


## gioannis13

* ... όσοι πιστοί προσέλθετε..........* http://www.aedik.gr/frontend/index.php , http://www.aedik.gr/images/Prokirixi...on_Jan2017.pdf

----------


## Nautilia News

Ευχαριστούμε goannis13 για την ενημέρωση.

καλή επιτυχία!

*Προκήρυξη για πρόσληψη προσωπικού στην Διώρυγα Κορίνθου*

Διαβάστε περισσότερα  http://www.nautilia.gr/eidiseis/prok...yga-korinthou/ .

----------


## pantelis2009

*Κορινθία: Τέσσερις μήνες εκτός λειτουργίας η βυθιζόμενη γέφυρα*


*Δημοσίευση: 7:33 μ.μ. | 28/11/17  
*

83
Κοινοποιήσεις










*Η Εταιρεία θα καταβάλει κάθε δυνατή προσπάθεια για την παράδοση της Βυθιζόμενης Γέφυρας Ισθμίας στην κυκλοφορία εντός του χρονοδιαγράμματος*«Η Ανώνυμος Εταιρεία Διώρυγος Κορίνθου ενημερώνει, ότι η λειτουργία της Βυθιζόμενης Γέφυρας Ισθμίας θα διακοπεί από την 01.12.2017 και για διάστημα περίπου τεσσάρων μηνών για λόγους αναβάθμισης, βελτιστοποίησης λειτουργίας και συντήρησης των κινητών και μηχανολογικών μερών της.

Η Εταιρεία θα καταβάλει κάθε δυνατή προσπάθεια για την παράδοση της Βυθιζόμενης Γέφυρας Ισθμίας στην κυκλοφορία εντός του χρονοδιαγράμματος και ευχαριστεί εκ των προτέρων το κοινό για την κατανόησή του», αναφέρεται σε σχετική ανακοίνωση στα ΜΜΕ.

πηγή



Πηγή: http://www.greek-inews.gr/2017/11/ko...#ixzz5070c5igg

----------


## CORFU

Δύσκολα τα πράγματα 
https://www.newsit.gr/topikes-eidhse...s-vid/2430940/

----------


## pantelis2009

*Αρχισαν οι εργασίες καθαρισμού της Διώρυγας (φώτο - βίντεο)*


*Δημοσίευση: 3:39 μ.μ. | 28/2/18  
*

113
Κοινοποιήσεις










*Από χθες το βράδυ άρχισαν οι εργασίες καθαρισμού της Διώρυγας Κορίνθου - Δείτε φωτογραφίες*Τα συνεργεία προσπαθούν να απομακρύνουν τους χωμάτινους όγκους και βράχους που αποκολλήθηκαν από τα πρανή στην πλευρά της Στερεάς Ελλάδας πριν από δυο ημέρες.

Το Λιμενικό απαγόρευσε αμέσως τη διέλευση των πλοίων, που αναγκαστικά θα πρέπει να διέρχονται από τη νότια και τη δυτική Πελοπόννησο.

Υπολογίζεται ότι σε λιγότερο από 15 μέρες θα έχει ολοκληρωθεί ο καθαρισμός.








πηγή



Πηγή: http://www.greek-inews.gr/2018/02/ar...#ixzz58a3xApgF

----------


## leo85

Και άλλα βράχια έπεσαν .και η εργασίες σταμάτησαν. :Apologetic:

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Κάτι πρέπει να γίνει.Φανταστείτε να πέσουν όταν περνάει βαπόρι.Δεν ξέρω πόσο τεχνικά είναι εφικτό να στηριχθούν τα πρανή.Κανένας ειδικός τι λέει;
Πάντως εάν παρατηρήσετε στο βίντεο κ τις φωτό που έχουν ανεβεί,είναι ορατό το ρεύμα που οφείλεται στη διαφορά στάθμης μεταξύ Κορινθιακού κ Σαρωνικού.Δλδ από ένα τεχνικό έργο δημιουργήθηκε  φαινόμενο ανάλογο με αυτό του Ευρίπου αλλά σε μικρότερη κλίμακα.Παναγιώτη;

----------


## pantelis2009

*Mε γοργούς ρυθμούς συνεχίζονται οι εργασίες στη Διώρυγα της Κορίνθου (βίντεο)*


*Δημοσίευση: 9:04 μ.μ. | 18/3/18  
*

80
Κοινοποιήσεις










*Δείτε εντυπωσιακά πλάνα από drone*Με γοργούς ρυθμούς συνεχίζονται οι εργασίες για τον καθαρισμό και την απομάκρυνση των χωμάτινων και πέτρινων όγκων από το κανάλι μετά την κατολίσθηση.
*Σύμφωνα με ανακοίνωση της εταιρείας το κανάλι θα ανοίξει στις 26 Μαρτίου*_Οι εργασίες αποκατάστασης της διάνοιξης του καναλιού της Διώρυγας της Κορίνθου συνεχίζονται σταθερά και με γοργούς ρυθμούς. Παράλληλα, γίνονται εργασίες ελάφρυνσης των πρανών με εξειδικευμένα συνεργεία και σκοπό την επίτευξη της μέγιστης ασφάλειας των διελεύσεων των πλοίων στο μέλλον._
_Ως εκ τούτου, χρόνος ανοίγματος της Διώρυγας ορίζεται η 26η Μαρτίου 2018._
_Η Διοίκηση της Εταιρείας οφείλει να ευχαριστήσει τους εργαζόμενούς της, οι οποίοι εργάζονται με αυταπάρνηση επί 24ωρου βάσεως προκειμένου να αποκατασταθεί η λειτουργία του καναλιού το συντομότερο δυνατό._



Πηγή: http://www.greek-inews.gr/2018/03/me...#ixzz5AC3NhK25

----------


## pantelis2009

*¶νοιξε η Διώρυγα Κορίνθου*


*Δημοσίευση: 5:52 μ.μ. | 23/3/18  
*

225
Κοινοποιήσεις











*¶νοιξε πριν λίγη ώρα και θα γίνεται κανονικά η διέλευση των πλοίων από το Κανάλι*Σύμφωνα με πληροφορίες του Loutrakiblog η Διώρυγα της Κορίνθου λειτουργεί ξανά.

Η 26η Μαρτίου είχε ορισθεί ως πιθανή ημερομηνία ανοίγματος αλλά χάριν στις προσπάθειες όλων, Διοίκησης, εργαζομένων της Διώρυγας και των συνεργείων αυτό επετεύχθη νωρίτερα



Πηγή: https://www.greek-inews.gr/2018/03/a...#ixzz5Ae8wZIe7

----------


## pantelis2009

Κλειστός ο Ισθμός της Κορίνθου Photo: marinews Ύστερα από την υποχώρηση χωμάτινων τμημάτων στο εσωτερικό του καναλιού, απαγορεύτηκε η διέλευση των πλοίων από τον Ισθμό της Κορίνθου μέχρι την αποκατάσταση της ζημιάς.

Διαβάστε ολόκληρο το άρθρο εδώ: http://www.marinews.eu/%CE%BA%CE%BB%...d9dX01QjJefAvA

----------


## pantelis2009

Από το Λιμεναρχείο Κορίνθου ανακοινώνεται αναστολή διελεύσεων διώρυγας Κορίνθου την 17/12/2018 από ώρα 8:00 έως 15:00, λόγω εκτέλεσης πρόσθετων εργασιών αποκατάστασης βυθισμάτων.
ΠΗΓΗ

----------


## pantelis2009

*Κλειστή για 10 μέρες η Βυθιζόμενη γέφυρα της Ισθμίας*




*Δημοσίευση: 1:47 π.μ. | 17/1/19  
*

20
Κοινοποιήσεις




*Η Εταιρεία ευχαριστεί εκ των προτέρων θερμά τους κατοίκους της περιοχής*

Η Ανώνυμος Εταιρεία Διώρυγος Κορίνθου ενημερώνει, ότι η λειτουργία της Βυθιζόμενης Γέφυρας Ισθμίας θα διακοπεί από την Τρίτη 
15 Ιανουαρίου 2019 έως και την Πέμπτη 24 Ιανουαρίου 2019,
για εργασίες αναβάθμισης των ηλεκτρολογικών και ηλεκτρονικών συστημάτων αυτής.

Η Εταιρεία ευχαριστεί εκ των προτέρων θερμά τους κατοίκους της περιοχής για την κατανόησή τους.

πηγή



Πηγή: https://www.greek-inews.gr/2019/01/k...#ixzz5cqM2tf4g

----------


## pantelis2009

*Ιστιοφόρο σκάφος έπεσε επάνω στη βυθιζόμενη γέφυρα των Ισθμίων (βιντεο)*


*22:17 | 29/7/19
*



*Σοβαρό ατύχημα προκλήθηκε την Κυριακή 28 Ιουλίου στην βυθιζόμενη γέφυρα των Ισθμίων, όταν Ιστιοπλοικό σκάφος κατά την διάρκεια της διέλευσης του από την διώρυγα της Κορίνθου, προσέκρουσε επάνω στη βυθιζόμενη γέφυρα που εκείνη τη στιγμή για αγνωση έως τώρα αιτία δε είχε κατέβει*Στο βίντεο που κατέγραψε το Atnews.gr διακρίνουμε στην πλώρη του ιστιοπλοικού έναν από τους επιβαίνοντες ο οποίος από την πρόσκρουση παραλίγο να βρεθεί στο νερό ! Αυτόπτες μάρτυρες μας ενημέρωσαν ότι το κέντρο ελέγχου της γέφυρας άναψε κόκκινο το φανάρι άλλα ήταν πολύ αργά ώστε να αποφευχθεί η πρόσκρουση.


Πηγή: https://www.theblog.gr/2019/07/istio...#ixzz5v8YjNuxR

----------


## sv1xv

Greece-inland-2018 par SV1XV, on ipernity

Το 2018 κυκλοφόρησε σε τευχίδια ένα αυτοκόλλητο γραμματόσημο για τα 125 έτη από τα εγκαίνια της Διώρυγας της Κορίνθου.

----------


## giorgos....

Το μεγαλύτερο κρουαζιερόπλοιο που πέρασε ποτέ από τη διώρυγα της Κορίνθου

Braemar.jpg

----------


## ancd

Μαθαμε μήπως για κανένα καρδιακό επεισόδιο στην γέφυρα!
Θα πέρασε πολύ οριακά την *Διώρυγα της Κορινθου*, μιας και το πλάτος στην επιφάνεια της θάλασσας είναι 24,5m και το πλάτος του πλοίου είναι 22,5m. 
Συγχαρητήρια στον πιλότο, στον πλοίαρχο, στο πλήρωμα του πλοίου και στο ρυμουλκό γι αυτήν την εντυπωσιακή διέλευση! Τυχεροί και οι επιβάτες που έζησαν αυτό το θέαμα! Και εμείς που το είδαμε από τα Video!

----------


## mastoras

> Μαθαμε μήπως για κανένα καρδιακό επεισόδιο στην γέφυρα!
> Θα πέρασε πολύ οριακά την *Διώρυγα της Κορινθου*, μιας και το πλάτος στην επιφάνεια της θάλασσας είναι 24,5m και το πλάτος του πλοίου είναι 22,5m. 
> Συγχαρητήρια στον πιλότο, στον πλοίαρχο, στο πλήρωμα του πλοίου και στο ρυμουλκό γι αυτήν την εντυπωσιακή διέλευση! Τυχεροί και οι επιβάτες που έζησαν αυτό το θέαμα! Και εμείς που το είδαμε από τα Video!


Αλήθεια, γιατί καμαρώνουμε; Αυτή άραγε είναι η τήρηση των κανόνων ασφαλούς ναυσιπλοΐας; Αν κάτι συνέβαινε εκείνη την στιγμή θα λέγαμε αυτά που λέμε τώρα;Συγχαρητήρια σε όποιον είχε την ...... καταπληκτική ιδέα και ακόμα περισσότερα συγχαρητήρια σε όποιους την πραγματοποίησαν.

----------


## ancd

Το μονο που θα κατάφερνε θα ηταν να γδαρει τις μπάντες του πλοίου,  χαμηλά στην ισαλο! 
Στον Παναμά πως περνάνε δεξαμενή δεξαμενή? Έχει μεγαλύτερα περιθώρια!
 Υ.Γ. Τελικά τέτοιες τανζανιες δεν κάνουν μόνο οι Έλληνες πλοίαρχοι, αλλά και οι ξένοι!

----------


## gioannis13

Τυχερό το NEMESIS https://www.marinetraffic.com/en/ais...vessel:NEMESIS αφού https://korinthostv.gr/2020/11/13/τωρα-ππροσάραξε-στα-άβαθη-φορτηγό-πλο/ , https://www.protothema.gr/greece/art...tis-korinthou/ !!!!!!!!!!!!! Για μια ακόμη φορά ....στο ίδιο έργο θεατές !

----------


## gioannis13

Ανοιχτή και πάλι από σήμερα 15 Νοεμβρίου 2020 0700 πμ .............το μέχρι πότε ? η ιστορία θα το δείξει !

----------


## stathe174

Και άλλο ένα περιστατικό πριν λίγο...
https://www.msn.com/el-gr/news/natio...out&li=BBqxAac

----------


## gioannis13

Ένα καταπληκτικό ντοκιμαντέρ στο οποίο παίζω και εγώ  :Subdued: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YGVslOgbQGY&t=2710s

----------


## gioannis13

¶λλη μια άτυχη στιγμή για το κανάλι μας https://korinthostv.gr/2021/01/15/%c...5%cf%84%ce%b1/

----------


## gioannis13

Σε συνέχεια της περιπέτειας τις διώρυγας μας  *Χρίστος Δήμας για την Διώρυγα Κορίνθου* 4 hours ago korinthosTV

https://korinthostv.gr/2021/01/28/%c...d%ce%b8%ce%bf/

----------


## Joyrider

Ενα διαφημιστικό βίντεο του National Geographic για το ντοκυμαντέρ του σχετικά με τον Ισθμό της Κορίνθου.

----------


## alkeos

> Ενα διαφημιστικό βίντεο του National Geographic για το ντοκυμαντέρ του σχετικά με τον Ισθμό της Κορίνθου.


Στο τρέιλερ αυτό μιλάει κυρίως για τη διέλευση, το 2019, του Braemar της Fred. Olsen. Επιμηκυμένο αδερφάκι του Celestyal Nefeli (που είχε ναυλώσει η Celestyal), θεωρείται το μεγαλύτερο πλοίο που έχει περάσει τον Ισθμό. Θυμάμαι που διάβαζα ότι επί μήνες σχεδίαζαν τον ασφαλή διάπλου.

----------


## gioannis13

Μια ακόμη σελίδα στην αναμονή εξελίξεων ! https://korinthiannews.gr/%ce%ba%ce%...-%ce%b1%ce%bd/ 
,
https://loutrakitv.gr/%cf%80%cf%8c%c...8%ce%bf%cf%85/

----------


## gioannis13

Επιτέλους ! https://korinthostv.gr/2021/04/01/%c...%ce%b9-%cf%84/

----------


## gioannis13

Χτες ήταν το Υπερταμείο https://www.hcap.gr/ , σήμερα ήρθε ο Πρωθυπουργός  https://korinthostv.gr/2021/04/17/στη-διώρυγα-της-κορίνθου-ο-μητσοτάκης/ ...το αύριο με τρομάζει !!!

----------


## gioannis13

Ξανακλείνει η διώρυγα από αύριο ! Θυμήθηκαν σήμερα να το ανακοινώσουν ... Απλά ερασιτέχνες. *Ο νοών νοείτω και ουαί τω ανοήτω* .....

----------


## sv1xv

Στο ακόλουθο link (αρχική ανάρτηση και απαντήσεις) θα δείτε ιστορικές φωτογραφίες πλοίων του Royal Navy στην Διώρυγα της Κορίνθου!

https://twitter.com/RogerReadwinUK/s...26422180962304

Καλό Σαββατοκύριακο!

----------

